# Attaching Shop Finished MDF to drywall



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm not sure what you are going for. Got pics? Why can't you use a finish nailer and just touch up the holes? How thick is the MDF? If you can use a pin nailer you won't even notice.

Tacks on the other side? (I can't remember the name for these, but I've used them for acoustic tiles)

Adhesive would tear the drywall if you ever had to remove them, but it should work if you can hold them there for a while. Contact cement would probably be a better choice, but I'd still use a nailer.


----------

